# Need help finding reputable breeders in NY tri-state area



## ian (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I are new to the dog world and, after a lot of research, are very interested in taking home a Havanese puppy. We live in Brooklyn. So far we have had trouble finding breeders anywhere near us that feel trustworthy (NY, NJ, CT, PA). Can anyone make some referrals? We'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Contact the Greater New York Havanese Club. www.gnyhc.org They will steer you to someone reputable.


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep, I've reached out to them and keep getting sent to different people who haven't given me an answer.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

You could go to the Havanese club of America website they have a list of breeders on there under their breeder recommendations.


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2013)

Did that, I've contacted all of them and haven't heard back in over a week.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm from New York too. We ended up schlepping to Florida and bringing the puppy back on the plane with us. Have to say it was worth the trouble! One thing I can say is stay away from Blossom Havanese in Woodstock. Two people I know got puppies from there who were plagued with allergies. One had to be put down because of it. The best advise I can give is keep at it and be willing to travel. You're going to have your dog for many years. Start by finding a great breeder - no matter where they are within reason - there are many just a plane ride away. Some right on this forum!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ian said:


> Did that, I've contacted all of them and haven't heard back in over a week.


I believe my friend, Pam Sowa:

http://quickstepkennel.com/home

Has one female left from her last litter. She is in RI, so not too far away. I have to warn you, though, she's picky about who her puppies go to!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG, Karen, is that "Bella" on her page??? I'd bring her home in a heart beat!!
A female black and white is exactly what I will be looking for at some point... 
Gorgeous.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> OMG, Karen, is that "Bella" on her page??? I'd bring her home in a heart beat!!
> A female black and white is exactly what I will be looking for at some point...
> Gorgeous.


Yes, it is Bella. She's gorgeous, and as sweet and out-going as they come. She held back Bella and one other puppy to decided which one to keep for herself to show, and finally decided on the other one. But this one would probably do well, even in the show ring, and she will be an awesome pet.

Pam does a great job with socialization and potty training, so these puppies have had a great start. When I saw the litter, they were ALL reliably using a washable pad for pee and poop, even though we were playing with them in a large, carpeted family room with plenty of room for "mistakes".

Oh, and, yes, she's B&W, but she ALSO has ADORABLE ginger eye brows, just like her dad. (most of his puppies seem to)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ahhhh, NOT helping Karen! :croc:


----------

